# workout on wii is it enough



## traceycat (Sep 11, 2010)

does anyone else use a wii to keep fit?
i dont tend to go out walking much apart from going down town as i suffer neoupathy in my feet an find being on my feet for some time makes them worse but i love using my wii, im just wondering though is this enough to keep me fit and healthy. this is what i normaly do.
i use wii fit were i can do boxing, running (which i can only do for 5mins before being knakered lol) an lots of differant excercises, i do this most days for 30mins, just dance most days were i dance to 5 songs and i realy get into it, just hope no one sees me through the window  i also play virtual tennis which i love and play it for around 20-30 mins most days. i do work up a sweat and realy feel ive done a good workout but is it enough?


----------



## cazscot (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Tracey,

It all depends on your fitness levels...  If you feel you are getting the benefit of it and breaking into a sweat then I would say yes it is enough.  If you could manage some more all the better


----------



## Steff (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Trace yes i do on the odd occasion i agree with Caz, but at least your getting exercse, if i play tennis or boxing im knckered by the end of it lol x


----------



## lucy123 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Tracy,

My PT and GP have both said, for exercise to help weight loss, it must really make you sweat - so if you are really sweating - then its good.

Just a suggestion - my fitness coach is an excellent workout on the Wii. Its like having your own PT in your house!

It covers all levels too...and will definitely make you sweat!


----------



## traceycat (Sep 11, 2010)

thanks girls for your advice i will try doing abit more on the wii. i have been meaning to buy the fittness coach lucy, think i will get it when i have some spare cash.


----------



## Carina1962 (Sep 12, 2010)

I use my Wii Fit most days and i love it.  I've got the cardio workout one which involves boxing and depending how much effort you put in, it does make you sweat especially the running and jump rope - i have to keep stopping lol!  I also do 30 mins walking the dog every day too but so far all this excercise has not helped me lose much weight but i am waiting for an appointment with the dietician very soon.


----------



## Mark T (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm going to dig this thread from the depths 

I need to lose some weight and improve my general fitness.  Wii Fit was recommended to me by some friends.

I was wondering how effective it actually is, and if it has any side effects like sending blood sugar too low if you work a bit too hard.

I don't really fancy paying for a gym membership and the Wii would have the advantage of being able to do it in my home and my wife getting some entertainment in the process


----------



## macast (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a Wii Fit and love it.  the games make you want to carry on with the exercises... so that is an advantage... also you can use it for steps when the weather outside is dreadful and you don't want to venture out for a walk.  you can be as energetic as you wish by choosing different activities.  it is great... and had a big thumbs-up from me


----------



## Carina1962 (Feb 6, 2011)

does anyone have the Dance Wii for using as excercise?  if so, what do you think of it?


----------



## traceycat (Feb 8, 2011)

hi carina, i have the just dance and i absoulty love it, i do the dancing mostly with my daughters, its great for keeping fit plus loads of fun. my daughter also got me just dance 2 for xmas but unfortantly due to my health at the minute i havent got to do any excercises in a while but hope to get back into it all very soon.


----------



## Klocky (Feb 10, 2011)

I've got a Wii fit and am hoping to get some exercise using it soon - I did give up for a while, but I've lost some more weight now and reading this is making me feel more energetic 

Oh and the other useful feature is that you can weigh yourself on it and keep track of the weight loss with a graph - weighed myself this morning and I've finally made it out of "obese", and have made it to "overweight" now - looking forward to being "healthy" 

My little avatar keeps shrinking which is quite funny, the board still groans when I stand on it though


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

Klocky said:


> the board still groans when I stand on it though



that makes me laugh.... it does it for me too   do you suppose it will shout 'hurrah' when we reach our target weight?


----------



## Klocky (Feb 10, 2011)

macast said:


> that makes me laugh.... it does it for me too   do you suppose it will shout 'hurrah' when we reach our target weight?



No, I think it will say "yippee" in that little high pitched voice it has.

Myself and the OH use it but he hasnt been on for ages, it keeps asking me where he is and if he's ok.  This morning, it said "Does XXX look ok, remind him that he will be more attractive to you if he comes back"

Ok, ok, I made that last bit up


----------



## macast (Feb 10, 2011)

Klocky said:


> No, I think it will say "yippee" in that little high pitched voice it has.
> 
> Myself and the OH use it but he hasnt been on for ages, it keeps asking me where he is and if he's ok.  This morning, it said "Does XXX look ok, remind him that he will be more attractive to you if he comes back"
> 
> Ok, ok, I made that last bit up



LOL

I've borrowed mine from my grandson and it keeps asking how he is   clever for a dumb Wii Fit Board eh????


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 21, 2011)

I shall know where to come for some advice  I ordered one at the weekend, hopefully it should be arriving soon! Im always last to jump on the band wagon!

Is it right there is also some yoga? Or do I need to buy another program-thingy-majig?

BTW, there are some really funny clips on you tube of people doing there wii, I hope none of them are you lot!


----------



## macast (Feb 22, 2011)

Sugarbum said:


> I shall know where to come for some advice  I ordered one at the weekend, hopefully it should be arriving soon! Im always last to jump on the band wagon!
> 
> Is it right there is also some yoga? Or do I need to buy another program-thingy-majig?
> 
> BTW, there are some really funny clips on you tube of people doing there wii, I hope none of them are you lot!



enjoy your Wii experience Sugarbum.... it is great fun while being good exercise

yes there is yoga on the Wii Fit Plus.... not sure about any other version of the Wii.  I do 12 mins of yoga a day and hope to build that up over time.  I do up to 30 mins jogging.... and some hoola hooping too  

it's not me on YouTube .... fess up if it is anyone on here


----------



## Mark T (Feb 22, 2011)

Wii "My Fitness Coach" also has Yoga - although if you take that option it doesn't seem to credit you with any calories burnt at the end of the session.

I think you can get specific Yoga only Wii games as well.


----------

